# Flatshare Amsterdam



## withnail123 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi,

I'm moving to Amsterdam next month to start a new job. If you have a spare room or flat that you're looking to rent out let me know. Would prefer something that could be rented short term(a month or so) in the first instance, but would also consdier something longer term.

Alternatively if you're also looking for a place and were interested in starting a new houseshare get in touch. I've done this in London a couple of times and it has worked out well.

I'm pretty flexible on price, but want something central or perhaps slightly to the east.

Any questions, let me know.


----------

